
Pop_OS by System76 - plg
https://system76.com/pop
======
lytol
What's the benefit/reasoning here for another distro? I just want rock-solid
hardware with strong Linux compatibility. It seems like the man-hours would be
better spent contributing to drivers to ensure stability and accessibility
across all Linux distributions.

~~~
pjmlp
Which is why the year of desktop Linux will never happen, because everyone
wants to differentiate their product.

The way things went with netbooks and nowadays with Android, Jolla, Tizen,...
shows what happens when OEMs try to sell Linux distributions.

I can clearly imagine Dell Linux, HP Linux, MS Linux, Huawei Linux, Samsung
Linux, .... each with their own "value added" and update policies.

~~~
reitanqild
Dell has been pushing plain Ubuntu for a while I think.

~~~
pjmlp
Their 13 XPS laptops are always out of stock in Germany, so I never managed to
try them out.

ASUS used to sell 1215B ones with Ubuntu on the German Amazon store, which I
managed to get for travel purposes.

But in spite of those two examples, I don't see most OEMs would play ball
regarding OEM distributions and updates.

------
PascLeRasc
I wonder what that website says. Every time I tried to scroll it got stuck for
four seconds, put my CPU to 100%, and then jumped way further up/down than I'd
expect.

------
d1egoaz
New definition of OS: theme + shortcuts + Linux. I understand that they want
to control the UI, why not just release a package that anyone can install on
top of the preferred Linux distro?

------
bobcallme
Yet another bloated distro based upon ubuntu with no tangible value brought to
you by a company who (for the longest time) required a support package to be
installed on top of stock ubuntu. I suspect them rolling this distro is due to
the fact that many of their offerings have discrete graphics and non-free
wifi.

------
mistahchris
Isn't there a System 76 guy building the Rust based OS (redox, if I recall
correctly)?

Personally, that seems more interesting to me. With this, why not just stick
with existing distros?

~~~
jackpot51
That's me

------
yock
This seems to have some interesting tools baked into it. Is S76 really
innovating here or is this just a remix and reskin of tools already available?

~~~
digikata
Along the same lines, I'd love to know if they have power savings, fan
control, or other configuration refinements baked into this (or available to
pull into other distros) for their hardware line.

------
dz0ny
It's just standard Gnome with user installable theme and icons. Well that they
preinstall. I would not call this OS but more like UI bundle.

------
vaskas
No mention of GNOME at all? Is this part of the marketing strategy? Wondering
what the GNOME folks think about this.

------
robinduckett
Some great visuals of Gnome there guys.

~~~
teekert
Yeah I wonder if the Gnome guys can use all this material for their
commercials. I didn't really see any non-Gnome fancy-ness.

------
flohofwoe
The mission goal is right and honorable, but I hope they don't let their web
designers anywhere near the operating system UIs.

I would like to see a more radical approach towards a productivity/creativity
OS though, so far it looks like just another Linux distro.

------
hisyam
That webpage made my Chrome crawled to a halt. Had to use Safari instead.

------
kentt
I had a system76 so I'd definitely never try this. Fooled me once.

------
saikatsg
Looks like Ubuntu minus few apps plus new theme {-:

------
tym0
They seem to be pitching Linux to Windows/Mac user, I don't think people on HN
are the target market.

------
pornel
That looks neat. Is there a downside to using a non-mainstream distribution?

~~~
justin66
> That looks neat. Is there a downside to using a non-mainstream distribution?

The useless, information-free response to a lot of end user requests for help
on Linux tends to be "try a different distribution." If that happens 20% of
the time to users of a popular distribution who ask a question online - that
figure is just a guess - I can only imagine how often it will happen to users
of an obscure distro.

------
yahna
"We're developing an OS"

"It's linux"

Boring.

~~~
jdmoreira
I don’t know why you were downvoted because you are right. This is a distro.
It’s not even a new userland as far as I understand... it’s just a linux
distro.

~~~
jdlyga
What they do have is a nice marketing team. Gnome should have nice gifs like
that.

~~~
slim
GNOME could just use those gifs. It's plain gnome, I have this in Debian 9, or
am I missing something?

